# What is your favorite feel good movie?



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 24, 2008)

When I was 12 and in 5th grade (1965) my entire class went to Famous Uptown Theater in Washington DC to see The Sound of Music. I have always had a warm spot for this movie due to this awesome field trip. Of course I was in love with Christoper Plummer for years after that. I had the soundtrack of the movie and new every song by heart. To this day if I hear one of the songs that had a skip on my record I expect to hear that skip.

Soooo when I feel bad I want to hear that Rain Drops On Roses song and Climb Every Mountain. Someday I am going to Salzburg Austria!

Hear is an awesome link that has a video with Leisel the 16 year old one of the original kids narrating

http://www.panoramatours.com/DetailSingle....;merchant=sound

and another link to a cool web site for the Sound of Music http://www.sound-of-music.com/

What is your favorite feel good movie?


----------



## Jeannie B (Jul 24, 2008)

I have 2.

Appolo 13

American Grafitti


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 24, 2008)

The Man From Snowy River.


----------



## Slinkky (Jul 24, 2008)

Murphy's Romance


----------



## justjinx (Jul 24, 2008)

A walk in the Clouds!!!! jennifer


----------



## Davie (Jul 24, 2008)

In this order

Sound of Music

Murphy's Romance

Dirty Dancing


----------



## Shari (Jul 24, 2008)

Well,,,, its not a movie.. but I like the "All Creatures Great and Small" series. The one with Robert Hardy and Carol Drinkwater in it.

For Movies..

The Quiet Man

Ella Enchanted

Sorry...just couldn't pick one!


----------



## minimama (Jul 24, 2008)

A Walk To Remember

Grease (yes I edited to add these)

Phantom Of The Opera

All the old Frankie and Annette Movies

Elvis movies

Most musicals. Okalmhoma, State Fair, Seven Brides for Seven Brothers. Just can't help it, my dad got me hooked on all of these


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 24, 2008)

Davie said:


> In this order
> 
> Sound of Music
> 
> ...



Oh yeah Davie you must be a baby boomer?



I'll have to check out Murphy's Romance cause you hit my other fav on the nose!








Yes Shari did the All Creatures Great and Small series, read the books too.


----------



## sundancer (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a couple of movies that I love to watch again and again

The Notebook

Animal House

Its A Wonderful Life

Beaches

Plus I love the old black and white classic movies

Give me a rainy day and a bowl of popcorn and any of the above movies and I am a happy camper





Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Cumberland Maine


----------



## Leeana (Jul 24, 2008)

Grease ..the original one, i love watching it and could probably watch it over and over. Then i also love The Notebook ..im a big Ryan Gosling fan, have been since i was a kid, love his acting.

I love a good Drama movie


----------



## TN Belle (Jul 24, 2008)

My all time favorite, that I can quote backwards and forwards:




*LADYHAWKE*





I also love:

Last of the Mohicans

Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves

Gone With the Wind

Sense & Sensibility

Cold Mountain

I am typically a sucker for any type of period romance.


----------



## Bozley (Jul 24, 2008)

I loved "August Rush". I have watched it over and over and keep the music CD in my car.

Sue


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 24, 2008)

I love the movie "Field of Dreams".

Love the part when he gets to play a game of catch

with his father....and the end where it shows all the

cars coming to the field and gosh I even like the middle

parts.

The movie just touches me.


----------



## Davie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Mary

Right in the middle of the baby boomer (mid 50's). You can rent Murphy's Romance at most rental places. It stars Sally Fields and James Garner. I think Garner's performance rates right up there with one of his best in The Notebook. Forgot to add that one also. I need to get a copy of Murphy's Romance for my collection--already have the others.


----------



## minih (Jul 24, 2008)

I also like Satuday Night Live, Dirty Dancing and Fried Green Tomatoes. Steel Magnolia's, True Grit, Rooster Cogburn and the Lady and at Christmas they always show the old black and white The Bells of Saint Mary's.


----------



## ErikaS. (Jul 24, 2008)

OMG! LADYHAWKE, especially the last battle in the church on horseback between Navarre and the Captain of the Guard! Man From Snowy River (slow- mo Brumby chase is awesome), Dirty Dancing, Christmas Story ("and what do you want for Christmas little boy? How about a nice football?", and Willow...in that order.


----------



## bfogg (Jul 24, 2008)

Sleepless In Seattle and Fried Green Tomatoes and Close Encounters










Bonnie


----------



## Kendra (Jul 24, 2008)

Love, Actually


----------



## rockin r (Jul 24, 2008)

How Stella got her groove back and Waiting to exhale.....


----------



## Jill (Jul 24, 2008)

I nearly never watch a movie more than once, but some feel good movies we have watched recently are:

Juno

27 Dresses

Cold Comfort Farm

Bee Movie

Shrek the Third

Wendell Baker Story

Good Luck Chuck

Daddy's Little Girls


----------



## Marty (Jul 24, 2008)

I have lots of them some already mentioned:

Sound of Music, was raised on it

Murphy's Romance, wonderfully refreshing

Grumpy Old Men, just too good

One Special Night.......also with James Garner and Julie Andrews, a Christmas movie






Dragon Fly, makes me shiver and cry, Kevin Costner


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 24, 2008)

Somewhere in Time.....Christopher Reeve and Jane Seymour

Virginia's Run.....not because it was filmed here in my little town


----------



## MorningMist (Jul 24, 2008)

Becoming Jane. Anne Hathaway and James McAvoy were great in the movie! Plus Ever After and The Prince and Me. I'm just a sucker for those princess movies. OH!





And That Thing You Do! Just because it's about a fictitious band from Erie, a big town in my area, and I like the song. In addition, Tom Hanks is in it.


----------



## minimule (Jul 24, 2008)

The Mighty

Hope Floats

The Mighty has a sad part but the whole movie is really good.


----------



## gimp (Jul 24, 2008)

Elizabethtown...just thinking about it makes me smile. One of those small movies that quietly came and went. I recommend it to all






Orlando Bloom


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 25, 2008)

I love the movies Grease and Blue Lagoon. They both remind me of my teenage years.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 25, 2008)

You all have brought up a lot of movies that I own, enjoy, and have watched several times!

Love --

Sense & Sensibility

Pride & Prejudiced

A lot of Julia Roberts movies......

Man From Snowy River

Hildago


----------



## dreaminmini (Jul 25, 2008)

I love way too many movies:

Grease, Pretty Woman, Seabiscuit, Dreamer, Man From Snowy River, Dirty Dancy

All of these I have watched at least 10 times each, probably more.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 25, 2008)

I just had to print this topic. To many to write them down and absolutely have to watch all the ones I haven't seen. Sounds like some real goodies! I think allot of the ones listed I have watched multiple times too. A couple more of my favorites are

Dances with Wolves

Quigley Down Under (Dimples to die for



)

Ultra Violet

War of the Worlds Tom Cruise

Resident evil, all of them

The Fifth Element

Pirates of the Caribbean, all 4

Lord of the Rings, all of them including the Hobbit

Some of the Jim Carrey Movies

Dumb and Dumber

The Mask

Ace Ventura

How The Grinch Stole Christmas

Blockbusters here I come!








Oh yeah Moulin Rouge with Ewan McGreger (Obiwon)


----------



## stormy (Jul 25, 2008)

Finding Normal

City of Joy

True Grit

The Black Stallion


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Jul 25, 2008)

My absolute all time favorite movie that I could watch over and over is Julia Robert's 'Something to Talk About', drives my husband nuts because I watch it any time I can find it on tv!

Other favorites that I could watch any time include:

Grease

Footloose

Vision Quest

Pretty Woman


----------



## StellaLenoir (Jul 25, 2008)

well my family is weird... our all time favorite movie is

Little Miss Sunshine.








We love it, the music, the jokes. We could do without the f-bomb everyother word but oh well.

I come from a long line of good yet slightly different people.



So I think I really relate to the family in Little miss sunshine, and I LOVE how they come together in the end and join in the dance. In a weird way it is a great family movie about love and accepting those you love for who they are.

All 3 of my girls can do the little dance at the end. Too funny to see a 9year old, 3 yr old and 2 year old dance to Super Freak. We could seriously be the 100,000 winner on Americas Funniest.





We also really like

Spirit,

Finding Nemo,

Across The Universe,

Super Star

Zoolander is great too!!!


----------



## Sonya (Jul 25, 2008)

Lots of great movies mentioned. I enjoy touching dramas, but honestly they don't make me "feel good", they make me sad. Feel good for me is ones that make me laugh. Some that are so stupid they are funny, probably my favorite one of those is "The 40 yr Old Virgin", which I suppose is a love story too. I could watch that movie over and over and laugh constantly.



> Little Miss Sunshine


That was a great movie, funny and quirky with some seriousness with extremely interesting characters. That movie didn't get near the credit it deserved.

I do like to watch movies that have "strange" characters, no matter what the plot.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 25, 2008)

My all time favorite is Where the Red Fern Grows. I'm probably giving my age away, but I was a kid when I first saw it.

Others are:

Man from Snowy River

The Love Letter w/Jennifer Jason-Leigh

It's a Wonderful Life w/Jimmy Stewart


----------



## joylee123 (Jul 26, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]The Sound of Music has always been my very favorite movie too






[/SIZE]

Joy


----------



## Cara (Jul 26, 2008)

i like the step up movies!


----------



## TripleDstables (Jul 26, 2008)

I love Across The Universe. <3

Also Happy Feet. Those little penguins are so cute. lol


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 26, 2008)

Absolutely my favorite all-time movie is "The Princess Bride." Second favorite is possibly "Zoolander." I could watch both movies infinitely.

I am enjoying this thread, some movies to add to my Netflix queue...

Andrea


----------



## SHANA (Jul 26, 2008)

Some movies I watch over and over are:

The Long Shot

Primo Baby

Phar Lap

Sylvester

Nico The Unicorn(Personally know Michael Yarmush-he went to school with my brother and they were good friends)

Heart And Souls

The Princess Bride

Labryinth

Robin Hood Prince Of Thieves

Lady Jane

Grease 1 and 2

The Man From Snowy River

Return of the man from Snowy river

Stargate

This is just a few. I have over 1200 movies and have watched them all more than once. The ones mentioned above I ususually watch once a month. LOL


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jul 26, 2008)

Hope Floats

Dirty Dancing

Grease (the original)

Tuck Everlasting

Dreamer

Black Beauty

Happy Feet


----------



## Feather1414 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll post anyways

The Crow

The Rocky Horror Picture Show

Into The Blue

A Walk To Remember

Oliver and Company - I LOVE Billy Joel


----------



## REO (Jul 27, 2008)

Two movies I've seen about 100 each are..................

Young Frankenstein





Beetle Juice!


----------



## minimule (Jul 27, 2008)

Young Frankenstien is one of my all time favorites. The Pink Panther movies, especially Trail of the Pink Panther.

Hubby's "hangover" movie is Ghostbusters. Not that he has hangovers.......

Ghostbusters 1 & 2

Galaxy Quest

MIB

MIB II

Miss Congeniality 1 & 2

Fools Rush In


----------



## MiniMaid (Jul 27, 2008)

npoleyon dynamite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE BEST MOVIE EVER

hsm 2 iv seen it like a thousend times!


----------



## MorningMist (Jul 27, 2008)

REO said:


> Two movies I've seen about 100 each are..................
> Young Frankenstein
> 
> 
> ...


Oh how I'll miss Peter Boyle. 

My favorite part in the movie:

Igor: Dr. Frankenstein... .

Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: "Fronkensteen."

Igor: You're putting me on.

Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: No, it's pronounced "Fronkensteen."

Igor: Do you also say "Froaderick"?

Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: No... .”Frederick."

Igor: Well, why isn't it "Froaderick Fronkensteen"?

Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: It isn't; it's "Frederick Fronkensteen."

Igor: I see.

Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: You must be Igor.

[He pronounces it ee-gor]

Igor: No, it's pronounced "eye-gor."

Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: But they told me it was "ee-gor."

Igor: Well, they were wrong then, weren't they?


----------



## Sterling (Jul 27, 2008)

Open Range (Kevin Costner and Robert Duvall)

Lonesome Dove - And the other movies with in that series

Dances with Wolves

Somewhere In Time

Pure Country

I love a good historic western, settler, pioneer movie.

I think one of our feel good movies comedy style would have to be National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation with Chevy Chase. That is a must see every year around the Holidays for us. Break out the chips, dip, wine and cheese and we're good to go!


----------



## Keri (Jul 27, 2008)

My favorite all time is Oh Brother Where Art Thou??? George Clooney is hilarious! And my second favorite is Dances with Wolves. Have tons of favorites that I can watch over and over, but those two are classics in my book!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 29, 2008)

I would have to say that my all tiome favorite movie is Phar Lap, But I have several feel good movies............

Steel Magnolias

The Man From Snowy River 1 and 2

The Last of the Dogmen

Fried Green Tomatos

The Ya Ya Sisterhood

First Knight with Heath Ledger it is so funny and I love that time period


----------



## AceyHorse (Jul 29, 2008)

That would have to be Labyrinth. Its a fantastic "Comfort" movie, it always takes me right back to my childhood.


----------



## Doobie (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't believe no one has listed my newest got to love movies!!

[SIZE=14pt]THE NOTEBOOK & PS I LOVE YOU"[/SIZE]
























I could fill the whole page with great movies and many of them have been

listed but these two ......

I want to go to Ireland!!!!


----------



## Intexas2stay (Jul 30, 2008)

Cruel Intentions, for when I am in a dramatic, down mood. Moulin Rouge when I need romantic inspiration. Man on fire, for when I feel life is hopelessly lost. I also usually watch The best of unsolved mysteries, and The new Twilight Zone to just keep my mind occupied. Little Black Book has recently been added to my list!


----------



## KAYO (Jul 30, 2008)

Love the move Now and Then, (probaby not very well known) and for some reason The Big Chill, that one is kind of dark in spots. Could watch either of these at any time!


----------



## Alex (Jul 30, 2008)

Heres a list of my favorite movies ever:

The perfect Storm

Clue

I know who killed me

Big

The Queen

World Trade Center

Flightplan

Catch me if you can

Miss Congeniality(sp)

Saving Private Ryan was INCREDABLE!


----------



## Leeana (Jul 30, 2008)

I thought of another ...Shrek ..all of the Shrek movies, its one of the only animated movies i like but i love Shrek and Donkey


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jul 30, 2008)

I would have to say either Lonesome Dove or The Cowboys are probably my two most favorite feel good movies.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jul 30, 2008)

I absolutely love Dirty Dancing. I have seen it probably close to 30 times...they once had a marathon on USA where they played it all day. I sat down and watched it at least 5 times that one day.

My other favorites are...

The Neverending Story

The Princess Bride

Hocus Pocus

Hacksaw

Son of Paleface

The Fast and the Furious

The Mummy

The Mummy Returns


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 30, 2008)

Many of my favorite movies have already been mentioned (Shrek for example) But I must add

An Officer and a Gentleman

Ghost

Forest Gump and at Christmas we ALWAYS watch Scrooge (the original and now colourized version)

One movie I hated and hope to never see again was Napoleon Dynamite, I was offended (surprisingly since I'm not usually touchy about things like that) since it seemed based on laughing at a mentally challenged young man and I am a mother of a challenged daughter. My son thought it was extremely funny, I thought it was unkind and in bad taste.


----------

